# What got you into the furry world?



## shetira (May 28, 2007)

So, what got everyone here into the furry world? Was it a cartoon? Something you saw at the zoo? Something you read in a book? Randomly discovering it online? etc...

As for me, it all started thanks to my mate who introduced me to the furry world without thinking twice that it would catch on with me. He's not a "real" furry, he just had some anthro characters in a couple of sci-fi storylines he was working on. Alas, he grossly underestimated my personal identification with animals (big cats) in particular. I saw what he did, got curious to see if anyone else had the same sorts of ideas and, more than a years worth of poking around furry sites later, here I am.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

it would have to be originally looking at anthro art and then around sites until finally stumbling across a video of a channel 4 documentary "The other side" ( i still have a copy on my pc if people want to see it) that was when i realised that i am who i am.


----------



## Voltemand (May 28, 2007)

My motivations for becoming a Furry are, well, specifc. 

The storyline of my flash series in part centers around a character named Casey Flanagan. He's an artist who is struggling with the slow demise of his anthro gaming webcomic during an isolated summer between highschool and college. His subconciousness, which is baisically going awry because of his OCD-esc concern over his work, forces him to exist as some conglomeration of his webcomic's maincharacter and his physical self in his dreams. And in those dreams, he is constantly referred to as a Furry by figments of his imagination. This baisically drives him nuts, because he doesn't have the greatest preception of the Furry Fandom and generally rejects it as a whole. So he's got an identity crisis, and gets involved in a Massively Multiplayer Game to take out his frustrations where he meets a bunch of other people who've got thier own personal issues and use the game as thier own therapuetical stomping ground 

Now I'm sure your wondering how this relates to me being here. 

There came a point, very recently, when I realized that Casey was alot like myself. Im going to admit that I didnt really understand the furry fandom all that well either. I kind of just saw the tension, drama, and the attacks on the community and that was it. Other than encyclopedia dramatica, I had absolutley no affiliation with the fandom except for the fact that I had a friend in 9th grade who was a Furry and then left for California. That aside, I guess it was just through recent storyboarding and a flurry of concept art between Casey and his imaginary Anthro-self, did I realize that there was some connection I had with anthro-art. 

I spent like a week or two researching various Furry avatars, sites, and fursona's to pick up a line for anthro and I guess it just stuck. I got totally pulled in, and without questioning it, I'm here now and its great. :3 

I dont think there's any going back.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

Voltemand said:
			
		

> I dont think there's any going back.


*nods* agreed on that one.


----------



## Nakerias (May 28, 2007)

I got into the furry world because I am a otherkin and I was born with my past life memories of being a kitsune, since the age of six I have always known of what I am and as I grew older I found online sites about therianthropy and otherkin that was at the age of seventeen, and from there it lead me to explore the furry world, Anyways I could just go on and on so I shall stop it at this so peace and love to all my brothers and sisters, and if you want to learn more just ask away or email me.
Many blessings


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2007)

Webcomics. I read a lot of them. I saw that "Proud to be a Furry" icon on several sites, and was like "WTF is this?"

A quick Google search followed, and the rest was history...


----------



## ADF (May 28, 2007)

I liked furry stuff long before I ever found out a fandom on it existed; furry wasn't one of those things that I discovered and thought was cool so joined, it was a long term fascination that grew since a young age.

Check my very first introduction post to see what I mean.


----------



## Rilvor (May 28, 2007)

I've been a bit of a furry for a looooong time, but I didn't find out about the fandom until a friend gave me a link to a furry site.


----------



## BloodRedFox (May 28, 2007)

I've had high interest in the area of anthro arts for a long time. I guess you could say that Star Fox for the SNES was one of the first things to get me into the fandom. Like Spirit, I've been a furry for awhile but it wasn't until I saw the infamous CSI episode, Fur and Loathing, that I found out about the fandom. Of course I quickly did my research to find out what about the episode was real and what was fake. It wasn't until last year that I became a part of the fandom by establishing my fursona, Blood Red Fox, and quickly fit in.


----------



## Mettaur (May 28, 2007)

Oh good lawd so many people are going to cry from me saying this.

SONIC AND NEOPETS. :U (Seriously, I did a google image search, found a VCL page with anthro neopets... It allll went from there. Heh.)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 28, 2007)

I don't consider myself to be a furry, but I like to say I probably would if I were the same age I am now, but in the 80's / early 90's. I love a lot of the same things that inspire other furries, like Robin Hood, Secret of NIMH, Star Fox and Sonic and all that. And I've been a Therian from ever since, and a lot of Therians express their spirituality through art. So anthro art kinda comes naturally for those of us who draw. Where I differ from the majority of furries is the social akwardness, involvement in the broader spectrum of geek culture and a penchant for left-wing politics. I don't see any logical reason to take on an identity that isn't really me just because I do art.


----------



## DavidN (May 28, 2007)

I'm fairly certain that bastard Sonic the Hedgehog did it to me as well. That and watching the older Disney films.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 28, 2007)

Oh, forgot to mention, I'm totally gay for Knuckles and have no idea why. It doesn't make sense what so many people find hot about the Sonic character style.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Where I differ from the majority of furries is the social akwardness, involvement in the broader spectrum of geek culture and a penchant for left-wing politics.


haha, yet another quote to add to my collection


----------



## DavidN (May 28, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> It doesn't make sense what so many people find hot about the Sonic character style.



I've no idea why either - they weren't exactly sexualized in the games/cartoons (until Rouge). I suppose it was either that or draw Mario fanart, and I know which I'd rather have.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 28, 2007)

Only people that could take it as a dis is self hating furries / geeks / liberals. Which ain't my cross to bear. Speaking of quotes, I can't read your sig without thinking "are those nuts on your suit?" (David Firth reference).


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 28, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh..  I've seen that..   Supremely unattractive in my opinion.  There's just something unattractive about characters with bodies that small and limbs that long.

Oh and the comic books had some romantic stuff in them, maybe that's how it all got started.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 28, 2007)

Let's see...
I suppose it all began with Star Fox, and I see that I'm not alone in that fact.  No idea why, but Fox always seemed... I suppose attractive fits, but not in a sexual or romantic way.  I was just drawn to the character.  Later on, I started to be interested in the mythology of kitsune (ç‹), Japanese fox demons, often depicted in anthro form.  Then a friend of mine, the one who told me about this site, showed me the furry word, as he was part of it.  Eventually, I just kind of fell into it, thinking, "Why not?  I draw it, I like it, I have a kitsune character that's pretty much a fursona anyway...."  And then I got an account here yesterday. ^_^


----------



## shetira (May 28, 2007)

Voltemand said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I dont think there's any going back.



A very detailed story... quite interesting. And no... there is not going back.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (May 28, 2007)

I browse alot of DA stuff, and I found someone's feral fursona. It was a slow, gradual slope to here


----------



## shetira (May 28, 2007)

Kris_Reizer said:
			
		

> Let's see...
> I suppose it all began with Star Fox, and I see that I'm not alone in that fact.  No idea why, but Fox always seemed... I suppose attractive fits, but not in a sexual or romantic way.  I was just drawn to the character.  Later on, I started to be interested in the mythology of kitsune (ç‹), Japanese fox demons, often depicted in anthro form.  Then a friend of mine, the one who told me about this site, showed me the furry word, as he was part of it.  Eventually, I just kind of fell into it, thinking, "Why not?  I draw it, I like it, I have a kitsune character that's pretty much a fursona anyway...."  And then I got an account here yesterday. ^_^



StarFox seems to be a very common attraction... my mate has a thing for Krystal.


----------



## DavidN (May 28, 2007)

He's not alone there!


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2007)

I've never much cared for the StarFox games, myself.

But Krystal _is_ hot.


----------



## shetira (May 28, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> He's not alone there!



Must be a guy thing... 

I do get compared to her a bit much though... he wants me to talk using Krystal's  accent from StarFox Assault... he seems to enjoy it a bit too much.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, I don't have a girlfriend at the moment, but I'm proud to say that I would gladly cheat on any girlfriend I've ever had for Krystal.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't have a girlfriend at the moment, but I'm proud to say that I would gladly cheat on any girlfriend I've ever had for Krystal.



lol :lol:

this may come as a shock to some people..... but i dont see the appeal in her tbh


----------



## Rilvor (May 28, 2007)

*throws a brick at Code* -_-


----------



## shetira (May 28, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't have a girlfriend at the moment, but I'm proud to say that I would gladly cheat on any girlfriend I've ever had for Krystal.



Oh dear... that would be a difficult relationship though, what with her being a telepath and all. It's tough enough for me to try to guess what my mate is thinking... if I had the power to really know what he was thinking... :twisted:


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 28, 2007)

I guse for me it started when I was  well turned 8 iv always wached anime and just got into it so Iv adopted a fox personality I would say but my freand is working on gentic nots to make all furry lovers dream come true. P.S HES A GENIUS


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 28, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good point. Cuz see I just said I'd kick every girl I've ever had to the curb for her, but if fantasy characters were real and she was mine, knowing me and her being a telepath she'd likely be thinking "damn, why he thinking about that no-titty havin' Maid Marian all the time?".


----------



## Bennu (May 28, 2007)

I think it started with a dream when I was 13ish, something about an anthro fox girl that lived in the woods near my house...
but I didn't know about "fandom" until I was on the internet a few years ago and accidentally found some stuff, I think on DeviantArt, I was looking for Firefox themes or something...


----------



## Vgm22 (May 28, 2007)

For me that would be my brother in law downloading me a zipped file of anime porn. I found a pic of Renamon and thought it was hot, so I went searching on the net for more. I then got Braford's Gym in my search results, so I clicked on the link and then bob's your uncle, I became a fur. ^^ Though I was in denile (sp) that I wasn't gay, so it took me a while to accept that I was in fact gay, not to mention many trips back to Braford's site.


----------



## Mettaur (May 28, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Oh, forgot to mention, I'm totally gay for Knuckles and have no idea why. It doesn't make sense what so many people find hot about the Sonic character style.



For the Kunckles thing, I am very much the same. (Sadly)

As for the sonic style in general, most the time I don't like it that much. The whole noodlelimbs and mouth on the side of your face, and not the front thing bothers me. D:

As for people who started with the sonic style, but it evolved into their own style with some of the same characteristics, that's pretty awesome. 'Cause there are no more noodlelimbs most the time anymore.

Oh, and like most males in the fandom... I was turned gaaay gay gay gay, horribly gay when I only spent like, three weeks inside of it. And I used to think I was straight. 8U


----------



## Werwulf (May 29, 2007)

I haven't considered myself a furry until about a month ago, after....some events and... substance usage... I found out I was actually liked the idea of antho forms. I honestly cannot remember when I wasn't interested in it, I guess possibly in my past life, I was of a different creature. At the moment I do have some affinity towards wolves.


----------



## net-cat (May 29, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> with her being a telepath and all


I didn't know she was a telepath.

Telepathy is a cool ability. (Either that or it would make my head explode.)


----------



## RailRide (May 29, 2007)

--I drew cartoon characters throughout high school. TV characters mostly, and always anthropomorphics because that was easiest for my limited skills to grasp. (note: this was long before I knew there was such a thing as "furry")

--My H.S. art teacher saw this and basically told me I'd get more credit for doing my own characters than I would doing fanart (note: this was long before Renamon pr0n)

--I thus developed my own characters. Still anthropomorphic, though. They became a personal novelty to me, since I could say that I owned the stuff I drew, and not some corporation.

--I kept at it and got better

--After roughly ten years, I got internet access, and not too long after, keyed the word "anthropomorphic" into a search engine. I found the "Fur Ring", then somehow, the newsgroup alt.fan.furry.

--I thought, "ready audience for the stuff I draw best" (besides machines)

And so, here I am, albeit as only an artist who apparently draws stuff that a bit more than a handful of folks seem to think is pretty good--at least going by the other artists on the watchlists I get added to 

---PCJ


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> --I drew cartoon characters throughout high school. TV characters mostly, and always anthropomorphics because that was easiest for my limited skills to grasp. (note: this was long before I knew there was such a thing as "furry")
> 
> --My H.S. art teacher saw this and basically told me I'd get more credit for doing my own characters than I would doing fanart (note: this was long before Renamom pr0n)
> 
> ...



A fine, thoroughly tame way to get involved. You're quite lucky in that.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

Truth... i saw thism little site on the bottom of a huge page of different forums... I checked it out and was slightly freaked out(It was a really yiffy site).Â Â My imagination always get's the better of me and I decided to delve in deeper, and looked at the actual plotlines that people had made and all the different storylines and such (yes some people care more about the story than the yiffiness) So i did some reaserch on wikifur and found some less yiffy sites and decided to register^^ I've been a furry ever since^^ I've only been one for a month and a half though *chuckle*


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Leonthebugler said:
			
		

> Truth... i saw thism little site on the bottom of a huge page of different forums... I checked it out and was slightly freaked out(It was a really yiffy site).  My imagination always get's the better of me and I decided to delve in deeper, and looked at the actual plotlines that people had made and all the different storylines and such (yes some people care more about the story than the yiffiness) So i did some reaserch on wikifur and found some less yiffy sites and decided to register^^ I've been a furry ever since^^ I've only been one for a month and a half though *chuckle*



Only a month and a half? I would have thought years.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

Yeah... you would think decades if you saw me rp-ing ^^
I just have an imagination like that^^
Thankies for the compliment^^


----------



## Bokracroc (May 29, 2007)

What got me?

Well, it was a mix of lasers, triple chocolate cake mix and a CD full of Disco music.
I'll let you fill in the rest


----------



## Option7 (May 29, 2007)

I guess in a way it was the Lion King and Robin Hood. I used to absolutley love those films, but not in a sort of... furry way (then again I was way too young to even know about it then). Several years later, my friend got StarFox Adventures (you can probably figure the rest out). Sort of went unnoticed for a while until I stumbled across some "anthro art" on google images, then it sort of progressed from there, now I'm here :


----------



## asdfjkl03 (May 29, 2007)

Hmm... My introduction to furriness began with Bambi back when I was about 4 years old and continued on up to today. 

The only thing that really stopped me from claiming myself as furry long ago was the lack of information for a good number of years in my life. I'd been afraid of the internet for so long that I rarely got on it, rarely saw anything on it, and stayed outside a good 90% of my life. Now, ever since a bunch fo druggies moved onto my street, I found it a much safer idea to start a new life online.

Long before I learned of the Furry Fandom, I learned of everything else there was to know about life. Though I'm not a scholar on life, I've found that I make a darn good social helper and teacher when it came to life... but mostly that I make a great friend. It was through my friendships that I learned that I was a furry, and while looking into the fandom I learned of its ups and downs... surprizingly many downs in the public eye. 

Despite this, I decided to stay a furry because of the very friendly attitude of the majority of its members. Even if they _are_ just being yiffy, I've managed to get and give hugs freely and be friendly with everyone I've met thus far. This is one of the most widely-accepting community that I've ever been a part of, and I would never want to leave it. ~


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

*Tacklehugs asdfjkl03* aww that's soooo sweet^^


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> What got me?
> 
> Well, it was a mix of lasers, triple chocolate cake mix and a CD full of Disco music.
> I'll let you fill in the rest



:shock: That's... leaving too much room for imagination! :?


----------



## Vgm22 (May 29, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> What got me?
> 
> Well, it was a mix of lasers, triple chocolate cake mix and a CD full of Disco music.
> I'll let you fill in the rest



I don't really want to fill in the rest as it could be wrong and I'm just not going down that road.


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I guess in a way it was the Lion King and Robin Hood. I used to absolutley love those films, but not in a sort of... furry way (then again I was way too young to even know about it then). Several years later, my friend got StarFox Adventures (you can probably figure the rest out). Sort of went unnoticed for a while until I stumbled across some "anthro art" on google images, then it sort of progressed from there, now I'm here :



StarFox... that seems to be a very common draw to furrydom... I blame Krystal...



			
				asdfjkl03 said:
			
		

> Hmm... My introduction to furriness began with Bambi back when I was about 4 years old and continued on up to today.
> 
> The only thing that really stopped me from claiming myself as furry long ago was the lack of information for a good number of years in my life. I'd been afraid of the internet for so long that I rarely got on it, rarely saw anything on it, and stayed outside a good 90% of my life. Now, ever since a bunch fo druggies moved onto my street, I found it a much safer idea to start a new life online.
> 
> ...



Tis a very open and accepting community, that's for sure. Were only the rest of world so nice.


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... but when it comes to my imagination... tis best not to gt it going.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

I wanna get it going^^  Your imagination looks interesting... REALLY interesting^^
(my imagination is gonna get the better of me again I can see it now...)


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Leonthebugler said:
			
		

> I wanna get it going^^  Your imagination looks interesting... REALLY interesting^^
> (my imagination is gonna get the better of me again I can see it now...)



Unless you've seen my gallery on FA, you know not what you're getting into... :?


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

Well that's the best part^^ and for he record, I don't have an acc on the forums, so you gotta put a link up here... I dunno how to navigate on it and I really don't feel like trying.
For the record... I may not be into really wierd stuff, but it always intrigues me.... when I saw the 300, I didn't get scared... I laughed my ass off.  Same with any other scary movie apparently, I will laugh while seeing someone's head getting torn off of their body^^


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

BTW forgot to ask... what's the furry explorer?


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Leonthebugler said:
			
		

> Well that's the best part^^ and for he record, I don't have an acc on the forums, so you gotta put a link up here... I dunno how to navigate on it and I really don't feel like trying.
> For the record... I may not be into really wierd stuff, but it always intrigues me.... when I saw the 300, I didn't get scared... I laughed my ass off.  Same with any other scary movie apparently, I will laugh while seeing someone's head getting torn off of their body^^



Don't have an account of the forums or on FA? If you don't have an account on FA, there won't be much to see since almost all it marked mature or adult to the the concepts and characters tending to be "in the fur" a lot. My gallery is here, if you dare.

The Furry Explorer is an exploratory starship on a mission to seek out strange alien pleasures and experiences, but the way. Tis owned and captained by the sister of my fursona.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

Cool... can't get on the site at school... say it's too yiffy (doesn't use the word yiffy though, but wouldn't it be funny if it did?^^)
I dare though^^ I'll see 'em at home
And the starship sounds nice... PM me more about it^^


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Leonthebugler said:
			
		

> Cool... can't get on the site at school... say it's too yiffy (doesn't use the word yiffy though, but wouldn't it be funny if it did?^^)
> I dare though^^ I'll see 'em at home
> And the starship sounds nice... PM me more about it^^



That stinks.

No need to PM... (too complex anyhow), but there's a whole guide written for it in my gallery.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 29, 2007)

Was it Fara from Starfox or Fawn? I'm not sure. I didn't have anything good back then like Krystal, Aisha, or Renamon...


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

mmkay^^ maybe I'll join (if I like the concept)  
Ya know, what if you did get on one of these sites at school and the first thing that came up was a yiffy pic?  OMG that would be freakin' hilarious... You would be clicking furiously trying to get the site off your screen before the teacher saw it sayin' "shitshitshitshitshitshit..."  Looking aound and hoping your classmates don't see it and say aloud "What the hell is that *insert your name here*?????????"


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Was it Fara from Starfox or Fawn? I'm not sure. I didn't have anything good back then like Krystal, Aisha, or Renamon...



Ah... I know very little about the older characters... I've only seen StarFox Adventures and StarFox Assault.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

I haven't played starfox all that much... I played the demo for the latest one, but I never bought one...


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Leonthebugler said:
			
		

> mmkay^^ maybe I'll join (if I like the concept)
> Ya know, what if you did get on one of these sites at school and the first thing that came up was a yiffy pic?  OMG that would be freakin' hilarious... You would be clicking furiously trying to get the site off your screen before the teacher saw it sayin' "shitshitshitshitshitshit..."  Looking aound and hoping your classmates don't see it and say aloud "What the hell is that *insert your name here*?????????"



Well, I do have some pics in my scraps that you can see without having to join.

That would be very embarrassing.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

I swear I was trying not to break out laughing while I wrote that... i'm in my creative writing class and we share a room with the animation class.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 29, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same with mine, Same with mine. -shakes head-


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

My imagination is always going... you should try rp-ing with me in realtime... I can come up with answers to almost anything almost instantly... I can't ever seem to get the IRC cliet to work though, I'm doing something wrong...


----------



## Bloodangel (May 29, 2007)

Limewire did it to me. I was looking up....... anime (*wink, wink*) And one of the pictures was tagged "Furry" and I was, like, "Why would an...... anime...... picture be classed as furry?" So I dl it, and I open it, and I go "OMFGWHATTHEFUCKISTHISSHITacctuallyit'salrightletsgetmore." And the more I looked up stuff about it, the more entertaining I found it, and thus the intrawebnets corrupted me just that little bit more.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

The web corrupting people? that's a new one


----------



## Rhyolite (May 29, 2007)

I was born furry, not like covered with fur like, but with the furry mindset. If there is one.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 29, 2007)

sweet... you've always been a furry^^


----------



## shetira (May 29, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Limewire did it to me. I was looking up....... anime (*wink, wink*) And one of the pictures was tagged "Furry" and I was, like, "Why would an...... anime...... picture be classed as furry?" So I dl it, and I open it, and I go "OMFGWHATTHEFUCKISTHISSHITacctuallyit'salrightletsgetmore." And the more I looked up stuff about it, the more entertaining I found it, and thus the intrawebnets corrupted me just that little bit more.



Hmm... I've never heard of the internet corrupting people with pictures before... 

I think that's the only thing that seems to trump StarFox in making people furry.


----------



## Saturn (May 30, 2007)

I sort of got into it from doing a long (over 8 month long) role play with a friend of mine involving a pride of lions.  While looking up pictures for characters, I started coming across anthro and furry pictures, and soon fell in love with them.  From there...yeah...


----------



## shetira (May 30, 2007)

Saturn said:
			
		

> I sort of got into it from doing a long (over 8 month long) role play with a friend of mine involving a pride of lions.  While looking up pictures for characters, I started coming across anthro and furry pictures, and soon fell in love with them.  From there...yeah...



Well, that's an interesting way to get into it... much better than the route most of us seem to have taken.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 30, 2007)

It started with my dreams, then my vore fettish, and here i am.  I dont regret any of it.


----------



## shetira (May 31, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> It started with my dreams, then my vore fettish, and here i am.  I dont regret any of it.



:shock: Vore fetish? ... Ah well... I can't claim innocence either.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 31, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait... *thinks about it for a sec*  Your a voreaphile to:shock:?I thought id never meeet anyone here that was one to.


----------



## shetira (May 31, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> shetira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I use it in some of my stories and art... tis an on-and-off thing.


----------



## Ulfhednar (Jun 1, 2007)

My route to furryness is ass backwards. You see, I am a therianthrope, wolf if you haven't guessed. And when researching various things on therians, I came across the world of furries, like what I saw, and have been in it ever since. lol

The reason I say its ass backwards is because many times, in the therian community, you'll hear them talk about "wannabe furries who think they are therians". Where-as, I'm a therian who thinks hes a furry, hehehe... =P


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 1, 2007)

Ulfhednar said:
			
		

> My route to furryness is ass backwards. You see, I am a therianthrope, wolf if you haven't guessed. And when researching various things on therians, I came across the world of furries, like what I saw, and have been in it ever since. lol
> 
> The reason I say its ass backwards is because many times, in the therian community, you'll hear them talk about "wannabe furries who think they are therians". Where-as, I'm a therian who thinks hes a furry, hehehe... =P



He he, that is kind of funny.  That picture isnt to bad, im so bad at drawing, somebody could stick a gun to my head and say'Draw.'  And id go'Why dont ya just save yourself some time and shoot me.'


----------



## Zentio (Jun 1, 2007)

One of my fetishes got me into the furry stuff.
I always enjoyed seeing fat/inflated cartoons and most of the time it was animals (Courage, Timon and Pumbaa, and others) so when I got online I was always looking for fat/inflation stuff and most of the good stuff I came across were furry.
At first I didn't care too much for it but then I got more and more into it and as I learned about Furries I realised I was one too.


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 2, 2007)

Weird enough, what got me into all this was a game...Breath of Fire. o.o
From it I found Transfur, got a weird fixation for wolves, found some webcomics and finnally DA and other sites. That was in 2005


----------



## shetira (Jun 2, 2007)

Darksilver said:
			
		

> Weird enough, what got me into all this was a game...Breath of Fire. o.o
> From it I found Transfur, got a weird fixation for wolves, found some webcomics and finnally DA and other sites. That was in 2005



Interesting... I've never seen the game Breath of Fire, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Refleximage (Jun 2, 2007)

The marvel character Feral...from X-Force.

http://www.marveldatabase.com/Feral_(Maria_Callasantos)


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 2, 2007)

timeline of my furry world

- 4th grade, i read short animal books, i wanted to be a vet when i grew up.
- 4th grade, i got mad at someone because they said they hunted squirrels. i became an outcast then and regret how i acted to this day.
- 5th grade, i started to create video game ideas, some with human characters others with animal characters (i did not know that i was actually drawing furries)
- 7th grade, continued to draw, i drew animals in art class, also i made a game idea where animals fight hunters
- 9th grade, i improved more on my animal characters than humans
- 10 grade, whatdya know? im a furry artist! although i was a little discouraged at first, seeing mature furry pics online
- 11 grade, continued making furry art, lots of characters in cute and cool scenes
- 12th grade, furry artist and PROUD of it beotch!


----------



## shetira (Jun 2, 2007)

DJ-Moogle said:
			
		

> timeline of my furry world
> 
> - 4th grade, i read short animal books, i wanted to be a vet when i grew up.
> - 4th grade, i got mad at someone because they said they hunted squirrels. i became an outcast then and regret how i acted to this day.
> ...



A very interesting sequence... definitely a cool way to become a furry.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 2, 2007)

Weeeeeeellll...When I was little, it really started with "Robin Hood"  Ya know, the disney movie.

And after that, I watched Digimon and Pokemon, got more into the animeish side of furry.

As a sophomore in high school, I saw the "Fur and Loathing" episode of CSI.  I saw people in cool costumes.

And then I started drawing furries frequently after doing a bit of research.  (Albeit, the word "yiff" was how I found out there was a fandom o.o;;; )

Now, as a high school graduate, I still find myself sitting in front of the computer, drawing anthro pikachus playing on acoustic guitars while listening to soft j-pop.


----------



## shetira (Jun 2, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> Weeeeeeellll...When I was little, it really started with "Robin Hood"  Ya know, the disney movie.
> 
> And after that, I watched Digimon and Pokemon, got more into the animeish side of furry.
> 
> ...



Terrible word, that "yiff"... it does the strangest things to people...


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't remember exactly how it happened...but I think I got into it by finding VCL.


Slowly picked up from there.


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 2, 2007)

RainerFenixhart said:
			
		

> I can't remember exactly how it happened...but I think I got into it by finding VCL.
> 
> 
> Slowly picked up from there.



welcome to the club !


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jun 2, 2007)

A website called Pureyiff got me into furry. Too bad it's dead.


----------



## Rew (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm one of those who's always been a fur and just didn't realize it.  I've been obsessed with animals, especially wolves, since I was little.  I always wanted to be the dog when we played house and I got my parents to buy me a wolf comforter and curtains. 

Then I got to college and met my soon-to-be husband.  He had a slideshow going on his computer of Jeremy Bernal's work (for those of you who don't know his work, female furry porn).  I found myself fascinated that people drew stuff like this and soon he showed me other furry art as well as other sites I could go to.  He also got me into RPing, and eventually I developed a fursona...after Anthrocon last year I was hooked for good ^.^


----------



## shetira (Jun 2, 2007)

RainerFenixhart said:
			
		

> I can't remember exactly how it happened...but I think I got into it by finding VCL.
> 
> Slowly picked up from there.



I think that's my mate's excuse too. 



			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> A website called Pureyiff got me into furry. Too bad it's dead.



Shame I missed it... the name makes it sound quite interesting.


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm, I think my story's fairly typical.  Then again, who knows.

For some indeterminate amount of time, I was always strangely attracted to (i.e. found favorable) the anthropomorphic characters in videogames, anime and fantasy.  Actually, just a tail was good enough (see: Zidane, FF9), but something fully anthopomorphic I tended to like more (see: Lynx, Chrono Cross).

It wasn't unusual that I'd find myself thinking something like "wow, he has a tail!  That's... kinda hot....  Did I just say 'hot'?  Eh, whatever."  Then when I decided to try my hand at writing, a "cat-person" was my instant idea for a main character.  Everything was so much more fun when thinking with my "cat people" instead of plain old humans.

Eventually, I stumbled across the term "furry" online, and was a bit intrigued, since it meant tons of people who had a similar liking for anthropomorphic characters.  One thing led to another... lots of artwork was viewed, and it instantly picked me up out of my at-that-point depressed state... and then *wham* I found myself on FA.

Even though rl stuff has kept me away from the internet for any good chunk of time up until now, I've stuck with my expanding appreciation for anthros and such.  And invisioning myself as my fursona _still_ cheers me up. ^_^


----------



## shetira (Jun 2, 2007)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> Hmm, I think my story's fairly typical.  Then again, who knows.
> 
> For some indeterminate amount of time, I was always strangely attracted to (i.e. found favorable) the anthropomorphic characters in videogames, anime and fantasy.  Actually, just a tail was good enough (see: Zidane, FF9), but something fully anthopomorphic I tended to like more (see: Lynx, Chrono Cross).
> 
> ...



I'd say that's pretty typical... well... that's how may mate wound up finding VCL and then one thing led to another and I wound up being the one to really get hooked. >.>


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 2, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Darksilver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on that game that I noticed I had some odd fascination for changes XD
And since the main dude was a weredragon, that's what I began with as a character =P


----------



## shetira (Jun 2, 2007)

Darksilver said:
			
		

> shetira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I noticed it's been released for the GameBoy Advance. I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Sentient36 (Jun 3, 2007)

Okay, what got me into the furry world is basically finding Leloni Bunny's old website with her cool drawings, while I was looking up Tiny Toon Fan Fiction. Of course, this is when I was ten years old. XD


----------



## shetira (Jun 3, 2007)

Sentient36 said:
			
		

> Okay, what got me into the furry world is basically finding Leloni Bunny's old website with her cool drawings, while I was looking up Tiny Toon Fan Fiction. Of course, this is when I was ten years old. XD



That's young. :shock:


----------



## Sentient36 (Jun 3, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Sentient36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I was. O.O


----------



## Pensive (Jun 3, 2007)

Well. I've been "furry" ever since I was a kid. I hated dolls, but had way too many stuffed animals to count. For halloween, I was ALWAYS an animal (I remember being a kangaroo and a unicorn, and my mom made me a lion costume for one of my first years Trick or Treating). I'd run around in my grandma's house on four legs, pulling a box and pretending to be a husky. x3 I even had a green boa I wore as a makeshift tail during Middle School (only at my house...I didn't know about the fandom at that time so I would've been embarassed wearing it anywhere else). And I've always loved Disney movies, especially Disney's Robin Hood (I /still/ love that movie xD). 

Well, in about 9th grade I discovered the fandom. I actually don't remember /how/ I discovered it, but as soon as I did I fell in love. No joke. I made a fursona in about 7th grade, but didn't know about the fandom until 9th grade. XD Strange, no? But anyway. 

I draw furries, write about them sometimes, and I've made a few fursuit heads and tails (nothing amazing yet, of course; I'm still learning). I'm also saving up to commission a fursuit of my fursona. The head is half paid for (they don't take the rest of the payment until they're done) and I'm still looking to see who I want to commission for the body. =] If all goes well, i'll have my suit by A-kon or Anthrocon next year, though it all depends on how quickly I get the rest of the money. 

Yeah. Thats about it. xD Nothing really interesting.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't have a doubt the old cartoons and the starfox games affected me in some way


----------



## Pensive (Jun 3, 2007)

Actually, ironically, I was in denial for half a year of my furryism. XD I learned, unfortunately, about the "bad" things before the good...so my introduction into the fandom wasn't so great. The first things I heard of were the sex in fursuits and the yiff. x_x So I started feeling /guilty/ for being in the fandom (being only 15 and all), and tried to deny it. xB Needless to say, I'm still here. I realised that not /everyone/ in the fandom is like that, so I wasn't quite as ashamed as I had been. Now, i'm so deep in the fandom (fursuits=love) that there's DEFINATELY no going back. xD 

Besides. I love the fact that most furries are so accepting of different sexualities and "strangenessess".


----------



## Yellow07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Well with me it was the old Disney films like Robin hood, I wasn't properly 'hooked' until a few years later when I discovered a few 'furry' websites. I'm much more of a 'macrofurry' fur though ^^, I discovered FA through websites like 'Introducing rogue.com and Mataki's website.


----------



## shetira (Jun 3, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I don't have a doubt the old cartoons and the starfox games affected me in some way



Starfox... That game seems to have helped turn more people furry than any other single factor. Almost scary...


----------



## shetira (Jun 3, 2007)

Pensive said:
			
		

> Actually, ironically, I was in denial for half a year of my furryism. XD I learned, unfortunately, about the "bad" things before the good...so my introduction into the fandom wasn't so great. The first things I heard of were the sex in fursuits and the yiff. x_x So I started feeling /guilty/ for being in the fandom (being only 15 and all), and tried to deny it. xB Needless to say, I'm still here. I realised that not /everyone/ in the fandom is like that, so I wasn't quite as ashamed as I had been. Now, i'm so deep in the fandom (fursuits=love) that there's DEFINATELY no going back. xD
> 
> Besides. I love the fact that most furries are so accepting of different sexualities and "strangenessess".



Strangeness... yes, I am VERY glad they are accepting of strangeness... because strangeness seems to be my primary trait. >.>


----------



## Smokeforears (Jun 3, 2007)

Back in High School I had a couple of friends that were furries, thats what introduced me into it, however seeing as how these friends are now enemies I stayed away from the community for a long while, but after a couple years worth of being on DA I started to like the way they are drawn, the fact that you can mess with the anatomy and have so many more options when creating them then you would with anything else. I still dont consider myself a furry (being as I dont have a fursona) however I do enjoy drawing them and viewing them.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 3, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... i to played starfox as a kid.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 3, 2007)

Found it online whilst reading an article on Furcadia on OMGJeremy.


----------



## shetira (Jun 3, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> shetira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mate and I do head-to-head on StarFox Assault all the time. Plus he's hooked on StarFox Adventures, though he can't seem to beat the game.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 3, 2007)

<---- Has beaten all the starfox games in ever way possible *flex* XD

Thats true Shetira....perhaps Starfox is really a CULT! XP


----------



## shetira (Jun 3, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> <---- Has beaten all the starfox games in ever way possible *flex* XD
> 
> Thats true Shetira....perhaps Starfox is really a CULT! XP



Don't be silly! There is no StarFox cult! You saw nothing! NOTHING! >.>


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 3, 2007)

I saw Krystal using her magic mind powers to draw me in! Or maybe it was something else...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 3, 2007)

We should be called Star Foxies instead of furries! Or Krystals!


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 4, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I saw Krystal using her magic mind powers to draw me in! Or maybe it was something else...



Was it a "mind peepshow?":lol:


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 4, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I saw Krystal using her magic mind powers to draw me in! Or maybe it was something else...



All I know is I played the opening part of Star Fox Adventures far too many times, simply because it had Krystal, and I also spent far too long trying to figure out exactly what she was or was not wearing around her waist.

Yeah, Star Fox probably helps...


----------



## shetira (Jun 4, 2007)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> All I know is I played the opening part of Star Fox Adventures far too many times, simply because it had Krystal, and I also spent far too long trying to figure out exactly what she was or was not wearing around her waist.
> 
> Yeah, Star Fox probably helps...



Lol... That would help explain why my mate keeps re-starting the game. XD


----------



## GreyFox (Jun 4, 2007)

Now that I think about it, it kind of started when I was a little kid.

Anyone remember the movie "Balto" with the sled dogs? I used to watch that movie over and over again and run around my house on all fours. 

I never saw the "Robin Hood" cartoon until about a year ago, actually. My first thought was, "Wow, this movie must be REALLY popular with the furries." XD

I also noticed being drawn to the Khajit characters in the game Oblivion: Elder Scrolls IV for Xbox 360 (if anyone has ever played the game, they're basically leopard/lion people.) I don't know if "attractive" is the right word, but it's just a feeling of being drawn to it. 

I just got here literally about three days ago when I realized how bored I was drawing humans all the time. I'm an artist who's always drawing something or other, and I've been drawing the human figure and various permutations obsessively for the past four to five years. I wanted to do something new, and anthro art is very interesting to me because it's taking a whole new anatomical structure and learning about it (from a purely technical standpoint, anyway). 

I'm still here because I like the way this community feels. The "yiff" and the crazy amounts of p0rn made me uneasy at first, but that's something that happens in every community, so it doesn't really bother me so much anymore. I'm more fascinated with all of this than anything else. I like the easy acceptance and friendliness here.


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm...well i always had a thing for dinosaurs, so I was searching on google one day when I thought"what if dinosaurs looked like people", so I put in anthro saurian and found the page of Kaa Bakensobek, i like his sexy scalies*murr* then I noticed the link to his livejournal and clicked on it, after reading it i noticed a link to FA, and wondered what a dinosaur artist dude would be doing on a website with an affinity for fur....needless to say I found the website, joined a few weeks later and have been here since....although Digimon(flamedramon and wargreymon*murr*) certainly helped...


----------



## SpikeBlu (Jun 4, 2007)

My story might kinda be long but it all really started when I stummbled upon the art online, and I don't necessarily mean clean art. Soon I slowly started learning more and started drawing furries. After I graduated High School I gave myself the fursonna of Blue Fox because it seemed there was so much draggin' me down that I seemed always depressed and I was trying to break free from the chains in my life that held me down. 

Once college started I soon got into Furcadia, Yiff.net, and random groups and rooms online. It wasn't until I went on the Disney college Program that I soon realized who I was and soon changed my species from a Fox to an Otter; Hence Blue Otter.

After the internship, my left went downward. I experimented with my sexuality and was left heart broken by a guy, I dropped out of college, I struggled to find  a place to stay till my parents let me move back in, then I moved from Pennsylvania to Misouri to live in an apartment with my now girl friend. That was a year ago. Recently I changed my name to Spike Blu (Spike for short).


----------



## shetira (Jun 4, 2007)

SpikeBlu said:
			
		

> My story might kinda be long but it all really started when I stummbled upon the art online, and I don't necessarily mean clean art. Soon I slowly started learning more and started drawing furries. After I graduated High School I gave myself the fursonna of Blue Fox because it seemed there was so much draggin' me down that I seemed always depressed and I was trying to break free from the chains in my life that held me down.
> 
> Once college started I soon got into Furcadia, Yiff.net, and random groups and rooms online. It wasn't until I went on the Disney college Program that I soon realized who I was and soon changed my species from a Fox to an Otter; Hence Blue Otter.
> 
> After the internship, my left went downward. I experimented with my sexuality and was left heart broken by a guy, I dropped out of college, I struggled to find  a place to stay till my parents let me move back in, then I moved from Pennsylvania to Misouri to live in an apartment with my now girl friend. That was a year ago. Recently I changed my name to Spike Blu (Spike for short).



I've hung around furcadia a bit (the mature areas, characters Shetira or Shi'laya)... but it's a bit too... "intercourse" oriented for my tastes.


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 4, 2007)

What got me into the furry world was my girlfriend, she showed me some anthro drawings and did a few of her own she was my snuggle bunneh and I was her huni bear, now she's my cuddly coati and I'm her snuggly Red Panda, she didn't think it would catch onto me but it did recently and here I am ^_^.


----------



## shetira (Jun 4, 2007)

Samurai with Glasses said:
			
		

> What got me into the furry world was my girlfriend, she showed me some anthro drawings and did a few of her own she was my snuggle bunneh and I was her huni bear, now she's my cuddly coati and I'm her snuggly Red Panda, she didn't think it would catch onto me but it did recently and here I am ^_^.



Tis always nice to have a mate to share the furriness with. They're all the more cuddly that way. ^.^


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 5, 2007)

That is very true, without her I wouldn't be half of what I am and this is just another interest we can share in ^_^


----------



## Ittan (Jun 5, 2007)

So...I guess it all started to me when I was like...five (pre-preschool, I know that much for sure.) At the time my favorite channel was Nickelodeon, I loved watching Rocko's Modern Life, Ren & Stimpy--all those cartoons. My parents got me a Sega Genesis for my birthday with Sonic 3 and Sonic Spinball. They tell me that I never put that thing down. My freinds would come over and I wouldnt want to play with them.

Lets skip to...Middle school! Woo! I randomly start "RPing"

(Ohmigawd...story pause for a moment...there was this weird noise on the window, so I turn the outside lights on to see what it is and its a bird trying to get in the house. I look up and theres a Racoon trying to get in its next >< GWAH! Anyway...)

Yeah...I meet up with some people in a Digimon Forum not unlike this one, and we start messing around with some of this weird furrie stuff. We'd get magic or something, I'd turn into a chicken and start laying eggs, and then we'd have to eat them because there were so many...stuff like that.

Sometime in high school I started reading "The Wotch." I really liked it, couldn't put my finger on why. (TF heavy) That eventually linked me to a couple other sites where people get turned into stuff, and that made me realize that this must be some huge underground thing I haven't yet discovered!

I purged the internet, using things like google images and way-too-specific things like "Tifa Lockhart taller fuzzy"

I didnt discover all of this until some random person I met on Gaia Online linked me to furaffinity and I discovered the word "Furries." For some reason I forgot about furaffinity and found some other sites with nothing really on them that tickled my bacon, and I eventually found my way back here. YEAH!...that'll do ^_^


----------



## shetira (Jun 5, 2007)

That was very early to start on the path to furriness! Tis almost scary... >.>


----------

